
German payment provider Paymill files for preliminary insolvency - aytekin
http://ecommercenews.eu/german-payment-provider-paymill-files-preliminary-insolvency/
======
aytekin
It looks like the Stripe competitor PAYMILL is now bankrupt. We have just
received this email from them:

PAYMILL announces preliminary insolvency in self-administration – M&A process
on the home stretch

As you might have already read from the news, the Munich-based Payment Service
Provider PAYMILL has submitted a request for self-administered insolvency to
the insolvency court Munich on 26.04.2016. Supported by lawyers Dr. Christian
Gerloff, Gerloff Liebler Rechtsanwälte München, (trustee) and Vincenz von
Braun, anchor Rechtsanwälte München (restructuring expert and now managing
director of PAYMILL), PAYMILL founders Mark Fabian Henkel and Jörg Sutara will
now continue merger and acquisition (M&A) negotiations.

The operational business is continued to its full extent and the payout of
registered merchants is ensured because of the settlement by the participating
banks. We will provide solutions for any potential scenario and inform you in
time about the next steps. The staff stands behind their company and continues
business operations as usual.

Thanks for your trust in PAYMILL. If you have any questions, we are happy to
answer them! Please mail to support@paymill.de.

Kind regards,

The PAYMILL team

